# Curious how it works



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

I read this thread ' Breeder picking your new puppy' and it was *very* interesting!

I would have no issue with a breeder choosing the puppy. But, I'm wondering how the rest works. If a litter is, for e.g., 8 pups, how does it work? Who ever reserves first? I think I would be open towards the gender. Whatever matches well. But, I don't think I'd want to be last in possible choices.

Also, I tend to like bold/confident dogs as I have not really had one. Most have been scared of thunder or noises and it would be a new experience to have one that was bold and courageous? 

I guess you just ask the breeder what their strategy is, right?

I like WLs and am pretty flexible but I was curious how one goes about getting their choice.

I hope my questions aren't too dumb. ;-) I haven't got a dog through a breeder or litter before.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

In each case for me I was *only* willing to take a male with a normal stock coat and no disqualifying faults (as much as they can be assessed at 8 weeks). Each of my three males were/are from larger litters but based on my requirements and the type of temperament I want, it was narrowed to 2-3 choices which the breeder ultimately picked.

Good breeders want their puppies in GOOD homes, the right homes, so they will want to know as much as you can say about what you want in your dog and try to find a match. They aren't trying to force dogs on people who don't really want that dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I happened to get Seger because a person backed out of the litter. I wanted a dog for sports but needed to be a companion first. One that could settle in the house and be very stable around people (all people).

There were 2 males that were more suitable for sports than the other 2. A person who competes at a high level got first choice between the 2 and I got the second male. So even though I was last on the list, I got the second sport male. So far he is everything I asked for.


----------

